# cable help



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

I need help finding a audio cable. I need a cable that is 2.5mm one end and 3.5mm the other end. But I need the 2.5mm to have 3 poles(2 stripes) and the 3.5mm to have 4 poles(3 stripes) This is for an Xbox one headset adapter, to replace the stock cable that came with it.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

You need a new chat cable. There is a lot of info available through search, including some mods.

http://www.google.com/search?site=&....1c.1.37.mobile-gws-hp..7.13.1874.MgIE6eRtm4w


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

I have tried to search, all that seems to come up is how to mod your headset that came with the Xbox. I bought an official Xbox one adapter. The cable isn't so good. I need a new one, and can't find anything that will work. Or info about someone who has got a cable to work with it. Already tried one 2.5-3
.5 cable. It did not work.


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

Starting to figure it out. I know with a 4 pole 3.5mm its left channel, right, mic, ground correct? now I'm trying to figure out the 2.5 side with 3 poles.


----------

